
Vinod Khosla: The consequences of AI in the next 5-10 years [video] - pratap103
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=A7Lel6c_RL4
======
pratap103
A conversation based on excerpts of his 2017 essay on AI, that raises
important socio-economic and philosophical questions about the future of
humanity and AI.

